# If anyone has to go you better go now 'cause I ain't stopping along the way!



## notsofatso (Mar 27, 2005)

I guess I should've gotten to this thing earlier in the night.  I need to go to bed now.  I got an early day tomorrow.  And as if that wasn't enought, my damn browser's taking for ever to refresh......Oh well here's the gist of it all.  This will be my journal (duh).  I'm shooting for twelve weeks, mainly 'cause summer's almost here and I'm outta shape and I've been half assing my diet up to now.  The firt goal will be to get things going in the right direction with a four week quick start regimen.  I'm shooting to loose atleast two lbs per week for the first four weeks.  I'll get to the nuts and cashews later on today.  When I've got more neurons firing, also stay tuned for the before pics (Oh can you feel the excitment in the air, no wait that's just a breeze, seems I left the window open.)


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 27, 2005)

Nice title . LOL   Welcome to IM and good luck


----------



## notsofatso (Mar 28, 2005)

Well I screwed up on sunday. I forgot to pack some food and so I spent the whole day on an empty stomach. Come "Go" time I was in no mood to stop at ther gym, oh well. I went today though. I worked chest with a little rear delt work. That part was interesting. I've been tinkering with rear delt moves as mine are kinda crappy and rear delt laterals just don't do it for me. I've been doing db Upright rows with a slight forward lean. The lean allows me to hit the rear and medial head. The trick is to make it a very deliberate move, this is sometimes a tad hard as the effective range of motion is somewhat limited. You really have to pay close attention otherwise the traps and biceps tend to take over. The other neat thing I tried today was with a cable strap. You know the kind used to do thigh work on the cable machine. I attached one of those and adjusted the cable to shoulder level (luckily the cable contraption at my gym is adjustable). The thing to do next was to slip my arm through the loop to a point just above my elbow. In essence, what I was doing was a standing rear lateral move, only instead of attaching the resistance to my hands I was attaching it to my upper arms. By doing this I shortened the resisitance arc and increased my leverage. This allowed me to use a greater amount of weight and get a really nice pump. It felt kinda weird at first but after six sets I was beggining to find a grove. I think I'll use it some more later on. Anyway, back to the journal part. 
*My TRAINING is such:*
*1- * I will hit the weights six days a week for 40 minutes + 10min warm-up + 10min cooldown.
*2-* I will do between 10-18 sets per body part. I'll hit two body parts per day on a 75/25 split. To illustrate this lets take today's work out. I did the most work on my chest. I then followed this with 8 sets for the rear delts. It's a nice way to get a quickie pump. It works really well if I hit the part that was worked yesterday.
*3-* Cardio will be performed in the morning for 40 minutes and never after or in conjuction with the weights. For some reason this just kicks my assphalt.
*My DIET:  
          1-* It will be around five high-protein, medium carb meals a day, three solid and two liquid. One of those will be a post workout shake consisting of a whey/ sugar mix. I plan to also make my own meal-replacement shake. I plan to mix oatmeal, whey powder, fat-free yogurt and peanut butter or flax oil (My aim in adding this is to increase the gastric emptying time of the whey. I'd appreacite any input you guys might have on this).  I was also thinking of adding a little extra fiber in the form of a fiber powder (ie. metamucil). 
*2-*  I plan to take in between 1800-2500 caolries a day.  The reason for this is 'cause I plan to cycle my carbs. 
*3- * I'm gonna really try to vary my diet as much as possible so as to avoid feeling like a fat, deprived loser.
*4- * I'm also gonna try to be easier on myself.  Man I suck at that.
*5- * The other big point will be to not half-assphalt my diet. I need to get into the habit of cooking and packing my meals the night before and not leave everything to the last minute.

 Well that's all I can think of now. Well actually I can think of tons more stuff but this is neither the place nor the meadium for such things. I'll post more stuff as I get to it. The before and after pics will have to wait till I can get me a camera. I'm currently holding chats with my sister's boyfriend. You see he knows a guy who knows a guy who used to work at Walmart. He got fired for not showing up on time and not showing up on Sunday mornings.  The good thing is that his cousin, though actually I think they're just good friends, is a manager at another Walmart. And he can get me a pretty good discount on a camera. I kinda have my eye on the Kodak Easyshare7540. But just to tie yous guys over here's an artist's rendition of a mighty Albertosaurus harassing an Amtrak engineer. Also, thxs to _gwcaton_ for dropping by.


----------

